
Why the modern world is bad for your brain (2015) - axiomdata316
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jan/18/modern-world-bad-for-brain-daniel-j-levitin-organized-mind-information-overload
======
hkai
Summary: multitasking is not really multitasking, increases cortisol, cortisol
is bad.

